# Ghirardelli Chocolate Creme Brulee



## cristal (Feb 21, 2006)

*Ghiradelli Chocolate Creme Brulee:*

*3 cups heavy cream*
*4 ounces Ghiradelli semi-sweet** chocolate*
*6 egg yolks*
*4 tablespoons sugar*
*2 teaspoon unsalted butter*

*For the chocolate brulee: In a heavy, medium pan over very low heat, bring the cream to a low simmer. Remove from heat and stir in the chocolate. In the top of a double boiler over simmering water, whisk together the egg yolks and sugar and cook together until very thick, about 5 minutes. Place the pan in a bowl of ice water, gently stirring the mixture. Stir in the chocolate mixture and butter. Remove from the ice bath, spoon into ramekins, cover, and refrigerate.*

*To serve: Preheat the broiler. Using a sifter or strainer, lightly layer white sugar over the top of the brulee. Place under the broiler until glazed and caramelized.*


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2006)

Creme brulee... my favorite!!! Thank you, this sounds like the perfect dessert  for next weekend!


----------



## QSis (Feb 21, 2006)

How many ramekins for this recipe?  I need to serve at least 6.

Lee


----------



## cristal (Feb 21, 2006)

*Depends on the size of your ramekins...but you should be able to get anywhere between 6-10 servings.*


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 22, 2006)

cristal said:
			
		

> *Ghiradelli Chocolate Creme Brulee:*
> 
> *3 cups heavy cream*
> *4 ounces Ghiradelli semi-sweet** chocolate*
> ...


Mouth-watering indulgence! Copying and pasting (and wishing I was eating right now), thank-you Cristal, what a lovely chcolate recipe (good to keep on hand for the coming Easter season)


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 22, 2006)

sounds great and easy too. thanks!


----------



## cristal (Feb 22, 2006)

*You can swap in almost any type of bittersweet or semi-sweet chocolate to the recipe too!*


----------

